# Fishing the Rattlin' Rogue For Cold Water Bass



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Smithwick really struck gold all those years ago when they came up with the Suspending Rattlin' Rogue!
The Rogue is my go to bait this time of year, and is a real killer for big prespawn bass.
I have used this bait for years, and it has never let me down when I needed a big bass. Here are some tips I have learned over the years.
First, this is primarily a cold water bait, although it can catch bass year round.
When water temps begin to move into the lower forties, it's Rogue time for me!
Look for structure, such as laydowns, decaying grass beds, points, or stump fields.
Make as long a cast as possible, so to get the bait down to the depth you are going to be fishing.
Start your twitches in an erratic mode, like one twitch, pause, then two twitches, pause, then twitch again. Some will "sweep" the bait, pulling the bait longer through the water, but I catch more fish by simply twitching it.
Very important. Be sure before you begin to work the bait, that you have just a bit of slack in the line! A tight line will adversely affect the bait's motion.
Also, be sure to remember the colder the water, the longer the pause between jerks! I will usually give them three seconds in 55 degree water, and ten or more in 45 degree.
Thing about Rogues, they are big fish baits!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

About what temp. do you stop fishing a jerk bait?


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

You can fish a jerk bait year round and it catches fish year round. As the water warms, shorten your pauses with more intense jerks. In the colder temps, you are jerking the bait and pausing it to look like a dying baitfish. Once the water warms up, you want to speed up the jerk-jerk-pause retrieve to evoke a reaction bite. You can still catch fish in warmer water temps with a longer pause, but I have had more luck enticing the reaction bite in warmer water


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Good stuff. Also, no need to wait for colder temps - cast and retrieve year round. Think of them as beefier, further casting rapala floaters that swim a few feet deeper. You just cant twitch them on the surface as the rapala and their action isn't as lively, but if you are trying to cover water...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoops, the rattlin rogue is a floater that dives maybe 2-3'. I actually have not had much luck with it, will fish it more.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok i was looking at your title.

Just to clarify, there are 3 models.

Shallow Floating  4-1/2", 1/3 oz., Dives to 2 ft.
Medium Floating  4-1/2", 1/3 oz., Dives to 4 ft.
Medium Suspending  4-1/2", 3/8 oz., Dives to 6 ft.


I havent had much luck with the floaters(think ive only used shallow). River eyes seem to like the metallic blue back suspending.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For some reason whenever someone hears the word "jerkbait" they automatically think, of a suspending lure. A jerkbait is simply a minnow bait that is worked with a jerking action. Floating minnow baits are just as productive as a suspending bait. As with either bait, you just have to use them in the right situation.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would try a 3.3 cadence because I'm pretty sure shad have like a 3.3 dieing cadence saw that on a video about Aron martens fishing jerkbaits


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Years ago, a tourney fisherman turned me onto another good cold water bait for bass: a white 2" power grub on a crappie jighead. It brings in big bass, too.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> For some reason whenever someone hears the word "jerkbait" they automatically think, of a suspending lure. A jerkbait is simply a minnow bait that is worked with a jerking action. Floating minnow baits are just as productive as a suspending bait. As with either bait, you just have to use them in the right situation.


Thanks and Yes! I guess I might add, "no need to jerk em". No doubt people talk most about using them for what it they are designed for, and no dount others use it like I do, just trying to get them, as Rodney Dangerfiled used to say " more respect in the warmer months yeahhyeahhh" 

I fish a spot that is just loaded with fish everywhere, even/especially just cruising open water? Long casts in any and every direction in open water is one of my fave techniques. Trying to land a hawg smalliie with 120+ feet of line out is Ohio's equivalent of hearing "its a marlin!!!" from the skipper just after your reel # has been called.

Or something like that. I loooooove power fishing.....cover water baby.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

While it is certainly true the Rogue will catch bass year round, I was speaking about the suspending model, which is primarily a cold water bait. I have used them after the spawn, but the bass do not seem as interested in them as they do my other stuff at that time. I use the Rogue up til spawning time, then retire it til November.
The Rogue is fairly big for a jerk bait, but by winter, the bait fish are about as big as they are gonna get.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah I got confused. Thanks for joining this site all the way from nirth kakolacky, you share lots of great information!

// I will overlook that you are a fan of....(begins with P).


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You're welcome. Gotta love them Blue Devils!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> While it is certainly true the Rogue will catch bass year round, I was speaking about the suspending model, which is primarily a cold water bait. I have used them after the spawn, but the bass do not seem as interested in them as they do my other stuff at that time. I use the Rogue up til spawning time, then retire it til November.
> The Rogue is fairly big for a jerk bait, but by winter, the bait fish are about as big as they are gonna get.


That's what I figured, but just wanted to be sure. Thanks again for the info you share.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

So what colors work best???


For me its been olive green back with white bottom around here.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My top producers have been: For fairly clear or slightly stained water,
Avocado, Threadfin Shad, Black and Silver.
Heavily stained water I switch to Clown.
Foxy Momma is a good color for most water clarity conditions.
Avocado is my favorite color, I believe that's the one you are referring to with the olive back and pearl white belly.
This one.http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ado-shad/RK=0/RS=Nwcwt8UDYiFSYdvEdOlO_qGK4K8-


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah thats it...ordered another one along with a bunch of other tackle this morning...gearing up!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

ostbucks98 said:


> Yeah thats it...ordered another one along with a bunch of other tackle this morning...gearing up!!


I am going Monday. Off Sundays and Mondays, gonna be 56 tomorrow, 62 Sunday, 61 Monday. They should be stirring some, ready to eat some Rogues!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

We got like 20" of ice to thaw first...lol


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

claytonhaske said:


> About what temp. do you stop fishing a jerk bait?


They can be used all year round. The colder the water, slower presentation. The warmer, the faster. I use them all year up north. Just bought me some Rattlin rogues this year. I usually use rapala or Strike king.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

So what the advantage of using a Suspending Rattlin' Rogue vs. a Husky Jerk? Differences between the two?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I've used them here in warmer water, but had little success. But October through early April they work fine.


----------

